# My Guard Dog.



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I pity the fool that breaks into my house...












They might get licked to death.


This is Mac, he's my 2 year old Chinese Crested... he's my joy <3


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol! My Pom/Yorkie is resembling one of these tonight. She got shaved except a Mohawk, lol!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

